# Jeep Death Wobble Help!



## deerhunter5

My 01 tj finally got the dreaded death wobble, and got it bad. I'm talkin over 45 mph, the entire thing shakes and you have to come to almost a complete stop to gain control. I crawled under there tonight, and found my draglink is loose enough on both ends to shake with very little effort, and my tie rod also moves when I shake the drag link with very little force. I don't know a lot about solid front axles, as this is my first one. And don't really know what to do, are both pieces shot, or can I take the cotter pins out and tighten all the castle nuts to fix the issue?


----------



## iamatt

U joint upgrade in your future

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

track bar bushings


----------



## iamatt

Rear track bar maybe. Got to poke and pry. Does the *** sway or is it in the front? Miles? Check bushings make sure not cracked, missing. Check rear tire for oil make sure seals didn't blow out but drive line or sway is what it sound like! I got tired of tracking this junk down in the wife's... 4 runner never looked back. Maybe some new tires, douche bag light bar...spring right around the corner...

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Oreilly has one with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Ducktracker

Get on jeep tj forum they have some great information on the death wobble that might help. Good luck


Good fishing to all!


----------



## RAMROD1

New steering stabilizer also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

RAMROD1 said:


> New steering stabilizer also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful going this route....the stabilizer will mask the issue and you will eat the stabilzer shock. Fix the issue (track bar bushings) and strength the steering box mount at the frame. Then add/upgrade steering stabilizer.


----------



## RAMROD1

sgrem said:


> Careful going this route....the stabilizer will mask the issue and you will eat the stabilzer shock. Fix the issue (track bar bushings) and strength the steering box mount at the frame. Then add/upgrade steering stabilizer.


Totally agree with this, guess I should have stated after the other work and not before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx

You can not just tighten the castle nut on the tie rod ends to take the slack out.The ball and socket is worn if you get and up/down or side to side play. Replace them and check all steering and front suspension components for wear. You will need to get front end aligned (set toe) after replacing tie rod ends.


----------



## P

*Basketball*

Loose Stearing components combined with oversized tires that have gotten out of round can cause the front end to take off bouncing like a basketball. Not sure your setup but make sure the front diff is not locked in unless it's supposed to be, but it can be like having a solid locker in the front diff turning on pavement.


----------



## Allpoints48

I've battled the death wobble several times while running 40" tires. It usually starts with the trac bar mount. I had somebody built new mounts using heim joints to tighten things up a bit. The ride is rougher, but it was never smooth in the first place.


----------



## bigfishtx

Allpoints48 said:


> I've battled the death wobble several times while running 40" tires. It usually starts with the trac bar mount. I had somebody built new mounts using heim joints to tighten things up a bit. The ride is rougher, but it was never smooth in the first place.


What does the track bar have to do with the ride?


----------

